# Software to act as ISP



## Phoenix_of_wind (Oct 5, 2012)

Good day, :grin:

I'm looking for OS/software(Preferably free) that can control bandwidth, set monthly cap, has web-page based logins and allows for monthly reports to be given per user. 
Its for a small complex that asked if internet cost can be added to there rental. 

Software will be run from a central server, then be sent to various switches and access points depending on what the tenents want.

Thanks in Advanced


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a look here and see if anything suits 5 Free Windows Programs To Monitor Your Internet Usage - Hongkiat


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

You really need a hardware appliance like a sonicwall firewall.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Google for wireless captive portal software, there are some good open source products that will do what you need.


----------

